#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  New build in Trang

## petermik

Gents
Joined this forum to try and learn as much as possible about the pitfalls/catastrophies that may occur on my venture into the (relatively) unknown i.e.house building in Thailand.The land belongs to my G/F and is located just outside Trang on the road to Huay yot building commences next sunday 22nd-its a modest 2 bed/bathroom single story house of 108 sq.metres local builder who has quoted 360,000 baht for complete build electrics/water/tiling/painting etc. I,ve seen the standard of his work on other properties and as he has used Q Con/Superblock before as opposed to the other two builders we consulted I am happy to go with him.................at least I think so.......here,s hoping   :St George:

----------


## Necron99

Good price,, good luck.

----------


## terp80

^
I agree. That's practically nothing. Just keep an eye on things. A close eye on things. There is always something that they will make/do some "interesting" way. But at that price you can't lose, even if everything doesn't go perfectly. Post photos, please. ::chitown::  Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## 6kon

Thanks for making a new building thread  :Smile: 

Not so many building thread from south.

6kon

----------


## Phoenix

That 360,000 price will be for the labor only....hope that is understood by the o.p.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ That's what I was thinking. 

Good luck, OP.

You can't build _a 2 bed/bathroom single story house of 108 sq.metres_ for much under 800,000 all in.

----------


## thaimeme

> That 360,000 price will be for the labor only....hope that is understood by the o.p.


Yeah....a bit low for the full build.

----------


## Stumpy

Welcome to the build thread. Great place to gather up info. Good Luck and be patient.

----------


## petermik

> That 360,000 price will be for the labor only....hope that is understood by the o.p.


Sorry guys I thought I made it known-yes build only but include electrics/water/tiling/painting etc..............I,m budgeting at around 1.2 to 1.3 million at completion.

----------


## Phoenix

For a dedicated building only forum try this place :

coolthaihouse.com ? Index page

Everything you need to know under one roof.

----------


## kelantan

Good  Luck and  stay happy....all  will be fine. :bananaman:

----------


## petermik

Build started but cannot post photos...........what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Stumpy

> Build started but cannot post photos...........what am I doing wrong?


I believe you have not posted enough to post pics. 

Somebody will chime in with that magic number

----------


## petermik

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> 
> Build started but cannot post photos...........what am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> I believe you have not posted enough to post pics. 
> 
> Somebody will chime in with that magic number


OK understand now.......pity I cannot post now though  :kma:

----------


## nidhogg

5 is the magic number, one more and you should be able to post pics.

----------


## petermik

> 5 is the magic number, one more and you should be able to post pics.


Well here,s hoping  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Post away. Appears you are free to go....

Look forward to the build pics. I enjoyed doing my Thread.

----------


## petermik

well here goes but when I click insert image all I get is insert URL..........posted many times on other forums and its simple- it says add attachment or search photo,s..why so complicated here :Aussie: 













uRL

----------


## nidhogg

> well here goes but when I click insert image all I get is insert URL..........posted many times on other forums and its simple- it says add attachment or search photo,s..why so complicated here


You need to either upload the image to the site gallery (link at the top) or have it hosted somewhere like photobucket (I think).

You cannot currently upload directly from your computer.  That's why it asks for a URL.

----------


## petermik

Yes I,ve tried but when I finally uploaded it said ...........sorry files too big....BHF guess I,ll keep my build a secret  :Sorry1:

----------


## Loy Toy

You must resize you pictures to I suggest 30%.

Good luck with your build.

----------


## 6kon

> Yes I,ve tried but when I finally uploaded it said ...........sorry files too big....BHF guess I,ll keep my build a secret


Please don't give up. Most people here have problems when starting to put pictures on the thread. Some need a lot of pages before they manage to get first picture out.
If you upload to a place where you can share the picture's URL, you can use that URL on the "insert iamge" icon that looks like picture.
We need your pictures......  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Please don't give up. Most people here have problems when starting to put pictures on the thread.


I 2nd that, do not give up. Open up a Photobucket account. Its free. Load pictures there. Copy the link from the right and paste into Teakdoor thread. It resizes properly and you can do this fast. After a few runs it will be a walk in the park.... :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, petermilk...Good luck with the build...I see you are buffaloed already with the pic process...

Well, I suppose it could be a gentle lesson in frustration compared to the actual process of the build which may be akin to being the pivot person in a circle jerk, though you'd have to ask our more "adventurous" posters about this activity...

----------


## Stumpy

> Well, I suppose it could be a gentle lesson in frustration compared to the actual process of the build which may be akin to being the pivot person in a circle jerk


Now Now BB.... :rofl:  Lets go easy on new posters. We do not want to scare them into submission. With that said one could easily end up as you mentioned in a circle jerk. There is however enough info out there to do one right and not be thrashed, beaten, raped, ripped off and then tossed in the nearby khlong to become news in the village.  :Smile:

----------


## petermik

Sorry gents but I have no problems posting pics on other forums straightforward and simple..... re-sizing and adding apps is beyond my pc literacy ..... pity.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Someone will help you soon, peter...I haven't bothered figuring it out...

----------


## terp80

> Sorry gents but I have no problems posting pics on other forums straightforward and simple..... re-sizing and adding apps is beyond my pc literacy ..... pity.


If I can do it, you can do it. Check out my thread at #132 on page 6. Stevefarang gave a fairly concise step-by-step instructions. Good luck. :Fingersx:

----------


## FatOne

Hi Pete, Easy way to resize your pics is to open windows paint, comes with most windows pc's, copy and paste your pic, then select resize from the menu at the top. reduce to about 50% then save and add to TD gallery.

----------


## petermik

So many pics to put on tried with paint but just not happening.........why is it so bloody difficult/complicated on TD ::spin::

----------


## ltnt

Hi Petermik,
Welcome to the mental ward.  Yes, posting pic.'s is or can be confusing.  I know, it took me months to get the hang of it and numerous life savers here on Teak Door who wouldn't let me give up.

Best I can advise is go to Photobucket...open an account.

You can open a new file for your build under your preferred title.

Click on your picture files, I presume as I did in my computers MS picture file.

Open the file you want...pictures you want...click on one of the pictures you want to start with...this should download to your photobucket file automatically...remember keep the photobucket file open while you select the pic.'s

Right click on the pic. of your choice in photo bucket..this will show a menu for picture transfer

Open your Teak Door build file.

left click on the little house/photo post icon in the upper center of the message box.
A box will appear click on delete

then click on control v

The picture should appear.

You may load as many as you care to by this method into this single message by using the same message box by using the edit function.

I'm sure others can and will explain this less confusing, but its the basics.

Good luck and hope to be seeing your build in the near future not months as was mine...after the build was completed. :Smile: 

I forgot, if you want to test this first go to Newbies and open the file for how do I post pictures...Mr. Necron will soon come to your aid...lots of greens to him btw helps!

----------


## ltnt

Its child's play Petermik...

----------


## petermik

I,ve resized with paint and now they are in my folder in TD but how do I post them in this thread..........confusing to say the least

----------


## ltnt

You are in paintbucket right?

1.  open file of pictures you've downloaded to this file.
2.  Select one of the pictures, click on it.
3   That pic. will go to a single picture site, and open.
4.  Right click on the photo, a menu will appear.  Send to or trans to site, third from top of list I believe.
5.  Open your site if not already open on Teak Door, "New Build in Trang."
6.  Go to message box.
7.  left click on the small icon with the mountains and yellow background.
8.  A box will appear, click first on "delete."
9.  Next, press cont'l v, a script of your picture will appear as well your picture will appear in the message box.
10.  Post it. :Smile: 

Don't give up.

I went through this process many times before I got it right.  I also went to the help section and used the "test," page for my practice.  I got lots of help there.  So if you need further expert help, not my amateur support, go to the test site on T.D.  You'll find its really so simple and nothing confusing about it, just our own mental blocks mostly.

Good luck.

----------


## petermik

Land levelled ready for start- picture added but not showing BHF

----------


## petermik

> Hi Pete, Easy way to resize your pics is to open windows paint, comes with most windows pc's, copy and paste your pic, then select resize from the menu at the top. reduce to about 50% then save and add to TD gallery.


Yes this I,ve done and they are now in TD gallery but how do I get them shown in this thread-when I highlight insert image it asks for url of image but there is no url,s showing on my pics...........why does TD make things so bloody difficult  :kma:

----------


## armstrong

right click - copy image url

----------


## petermik

> right click - copy image url


Wish I could armstrong now the pics have vanished from "my gallery" cannot find them anywhere TD what have you done?

----------


## ltnt

I'm pretty sure TD has not done anything to your pic.'s gallery petermik...look again.

Do as stated by Armstrong

----------


## petermik

> I'm pretty sure TD has not done anything to your pic.'s gallery petermik...look again.
> 
> Do as stated by Armstrong


"sorry there is no album where you are allowed to upload files" is the message on TD when I tried downloading them again-nothing I can do-absolutely unbelievably difficult way of posting pictures on here,other forums quite simple.........rollocks to it I,ll keep my build secret and save the hassle-bye

----------


## ltnt

No,no,no, keep after it peter..we need your build FFS!

----------


## aging one

> "sorry there is no album where you are allowed to upload files" is the message on TD when I tried downloading them again-nothing I can do-absolutely unbelievably difficult way of posting pictures on here,other forums quite simple.........rollocks to it I,ll keep my build secret and save the hassle-bye


Sorry to see this. The gallery is a pain in the ass for me as well. My photobucket account is full and I have not been posting pictures either. The newer V Bulletin upgrades make it so easy to just upload the pictures directly from your computer either from pix or downloads. I now know why CMN was so upset at how hard it is to get a picture up here.

Keep trying as I would love to see your build, but I feel your frustration.

----------


## ltnt

^Suggestion AO, I just dumped some photo files from photobucket to open up room for more...you can also open another account...

----------


## aging one

^ thanks, I have two, but have lost the user name and password to the second one. It was lost coming back from the visit to the states. I think I will just pay the 10 bucks or 330 baht to triple my storage amount. 

The other forum I post on is not Asian based and uses the easier format where I upload direct, so I am of two minds.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> "sorry there is no album where you are allowed to upload files" is the message on TD when I tried downloading them again-nothing I can do-absolutely unbelievably difficult way of posting pictures on here,other forums quite simple.........rollocks to it I,ll keep my build secret and save the hassle-bye
> 
> 
> Sorry to see this. The gallery is a pain in the ass for me as well. My photobucket account is full and I have not been posting pictures either. The newer V Bulletin upgrades make it so easy to just upload the pictures directly from your computer either from pix or downloads. I now know why CMN was so upset at how hard it is to get a picture up here.
> 
> Keep trying as I would love to see your build, but I feel your frustration.


do they use this one?
PhotoPost PHP Photo Sharing Gallery with vBulletin Forum Integration

others
23 Photo Sharing: Share, store and print your photos
Zenfolio - More Than Just a Photo Hosting Website
Photo Sharing. Stunning Photo Websites. | SmugMug
Zaplife Photography Community - Simple, Interesting and Social
https://picasa.google.co.uk
https://www.flickr.com
https://wordpress.org/plugins/gallery-share/

non-English
Impression photo, encadrement et cadre photo, tableau et décoration murale. Darqroom devient Artdeqo
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/

I agree, the gallery side of things could be a lot more user-friendly - isn't it meant to be one of the main purposes of this site?!
They need to sort out the multimedia side of things if they want to breathe life back into this site in the post-DD world.

----------


## petermik

is this it?-nope again photo not uploading although I,ve started a new album

----------


## petermik

ok try another way

----------


## petermik

bloody hopeless-when I click on reply the message box comes up and then I click insert image when I click this a box opens saying insert url what the feck is a url-the numbers that correspond to my pics now located in "new albums" do not correspond with anything.........what the bloody hell is going on ?

----------


## petermik

ooh now I see where it says Posting Rules it says I can post new threads/replies/edit my posts BUT you may not post attachments-maybe this is why..WTF (dont want to openly swear) is going on in this site ?

----------


## ltnt

Your not posting attachments your posting pic.'s  Use the square box above and click on it.  It will show a box for the field to be in blue, click on delete, then click using crtl v, then click O.K., the picture should up load to the message box.  Next click "Post Quick Reply... :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Hi Peter

I uses a dummy Facebook account to upload then copy & paste on TD.

Easy as. :Smile:

----------


## petermik

Sorry but Facebook and others similar I avoid  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## petermik

> Your not posting attachments your posting pic.'s  Use the square box above and click on it.  It will show a box for the field to be in blue, click on delete, then click using crtl v, then click O.K., the picture should up load to the message box.  Next click "Post Quick Reply...


Use the square box above.........what box above where am I looking....and I know I,m trying to post pics but when I post a reply it shows Insert image and when I click this all I get is some bloody URL thingy  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## nigelandjan

knock out the url before

----------


## Stumpy

Just keep taking pics, When you figure it out we can see loads of them at some point.

 :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

The box third from the upper right in the message box you type your messages in...
See the square icon with the light yellow background and mountains in it?  click on it first.
When you see the blue background URL, click "delete."

next click ctrl v.the URL of your image will apper in the box at the upper right.

Then post it to your message box by clicking the blue background O.K.

Your pic. will appear in the message box.

Next click on "Post quick reply." lower center of the message box.

You may add a message before or after posting the pic.  Use the "edit," feature to post script after you post the pic or to actually edit your message.

Hope this helps? :Smile:

----------


## petermik



----------


## petermik

the third box from the right is the insert image box right? then the blue insert url box comes up but when I delete insert URL it goes but pressing ctrl v then does absolutely nothing at all -I,m stumped-no way can I find any link to the photos I,ve posted in the gallery..........bloody frustrating to say the least never in all my use of pc,s has anything proved so difficult before-take a look at my pics and post replies/comments is simpler

----------


## ltnt

Did you have a selected pic. from your files when you clicked ctrl v?  If not thats why you didn't upload a pic.  Try again.  Select a pic, go to the TD thread New build in Trang.  

open a message box, click on the icon then delete the url and then click on ctrl v.  

The pic will load to the message box and all you need do is click on:

Post Quick Reply...Try again mate.

----------


## petermik

I,ve pi..ed about doing all sorts of things-my 5 pics are in my gallery named Trang House Build-when I click on one it brings it centre screen when I click on the Trang House Build all that happens is the page reloads with the same photos doesn,t give me any options to attach them anywhere-when I try and modify my pics by deleting the file details aka resized1.jpg and adding ctrlv and pressing continue I get the message I do not have permission to do this WTF  :Confused:  Alan Turin had an easier time with the Enigma files

----------


## petermik

The build started mid February down in Trang on land my GF owns in a rubber garden as she calls it (bloody forest more like) a secluded spot opposite her cousins newly built (3 years ago) house-just off a concrete road with leccy and water close by-we have been given a 4/5 month completion date but I,m in no hurry as it will be a holiday home for us (we are based 950 kms away in Pattaya)
the first photo shows the land cleared and levelled-my design for the house has it raised by 50cms 3 steps.The second pic is of the foundations being laid then the concrete floor slab completed and posts/roof supports 19 in total and the final pic shows as it was last week just after the scaffolding was removed all ready for the steel roof joists to be put in place in a couple of weeks time-the builder asked if it was ok to suspend work until the 18th April in order that the concrete hardens fully plus he has 3 other builds going on also-this suits me fine as I,m waiting until the 24th April for my retirement extension renewal so the bulk of my money is tied up until then-I transfered it last year at 53 baht to the pound and I,ve no intention of transfering any more at the crap rate of 48 baht/pound.As yet we have had no problems with the build so far even though we only visit every 3 weeks or so (crazy some of you may scream) the GF,s family are all down there and they do any material ordering that we cannot do (crazy again you,ll get ripped off this way) but seriously they are nice folks and I trust them (famous last words LOL) and buying at Thai prices not farang price.The builder uses quality materials (crocodile brand portland cement at 150 baht/bag not watsaduu,s 115 baht stuff) the concrete we have been paying 1750 baht/sq.mtre for the best grade (or so I,m told ha ha) I know that the steel used is quality stuff also as we have been to the suppliers-sent the GF in first to sort the prices out-and when they asked what and where it was that we were building said that the builder wasn,t cutting any corners with what he,d requested,they then asked the GF how she was funding this venture she came out to the car where I was and took me inside to be introduced-they laughed when I told them I,d sent her in for the prices as when a farang is involved there,s a premium to pay.......they assured me in this case it wasn,t true-in fact the owner has negotiated discounts on our behalf with the local Home Mart shop and they are undercutting Watsaduu,s price for the Q con blocks and the cheapest price for the CPac monier roof tiles that we want were coming in locally at 14 baht each-they will supply for 13 baht including delivery-so all is looking good-3 stage patyments made to the builder so far 3 X 45,000 baht and 360,000 baht for materials up to press as it stands-I,m expecting a final total figure of around 1.2 million baht-incl of aircon in the 2 bedrooms-we shall see.Back down in Trang on the 16th to make sure the floor plans i,ve given them are understood and followed properly but to be honest the builder seems to be an intelligent guy and having built two houses before for farang,s knows the score-I hope LOL

----------


## ltnt

Right click on it.. :Smile:

----------


## petermik

> Right click on it..


If I right click it says view image  save image as etc etc

----------


## BKKBILL

Is this the place?

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry Im using smart phone and not at laptop But It sounds like your close. I use two windows to post pics one on the forum at the thread and other of gallary where pics are in my chosen file. 

  I  left double click on the immage in the folder and it shows up larger over the other windows. Then I click on that immage and get several options where I  believe  I right click on copy immage url. 

 Then I close the picture with a left click and go to the forum I want to post at.

Then left click on the box that looks like a mountain. A box appears with some partial address in it.

I delet that address and press control  v. 

This sets the immage url in the adress box.

Then hit submit reply under the message box. 

Wait a few seconds and the immage should appear.

I hope  im not too far off on this. I wrote the steps down awhile back as It is a bit to do. Now I get through  by memory.  There is more than one way to do this for sure. I found instructional in the newby portion of this forum. Dont give up. And good luck.

----------


## Iceman123

Petermik, for 7 weeks you have been attempting to post photos without success. Do you really think you should be building a house?

----------


## nigelandjan

^   :rofl:  love it ,, ok lets try and help the fella now

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## nigelandjan

Looking a good solid place Peter

----------


## nigelandjan

Pete just a tip when your writing ,, 

Try to paragraph it a bit like this mate 


Every now and again chuck a pic in 

Makes it so much easier to read

----------


## fishlocker

It does look like it will shape up to be a nice place. 

Oh, it took my dumb ass a while to figure out that I had to hit the enter/ f-ing arrow twice to get the indentations for paragraphs to stick. 

I still write in cursive............. F-ing all thumbs now.

----------


## ltnt

> If I right click it says view image save image as etc etc


Yes, select on that says save image to new site or something like that, click and go to your thread then follow my previous instructions.

----------


## petermik

> Petermik, for 7 weeks you have been attempting to post photos without success. Do you really think you should be building a house?


My friend for 43 years I worked as a toolmaker machining all forms of metal/plastics etc ranging from hand size components up to rotors weighing 3 or 4 tons,in my DIY capacity I have tiled floors, fitted a central heating boiler,radiators,fireplaces,carpets anything and everything I have attempted and 95% of the time completely sucessfully (complicated electrics I would not attempt) my lack of pc knowledge may be a  weakness-as is your attempt at humour/pisstake  :kma:

----------


## ltnt

^Just part of being here petermik, expect the friendly type of ass kicking from poster's.  No one is hitting on your abilities, just making a joke...funny that one btw.

----------


## petermik

> Looking a good solid place Peter


thanks yes, I think it will last me my lifetime-the builder takes pride in his work and thus far has followed my plans in detail-next week we go back down there to order the steel/tiles for the roof but more importantly I will go over the floor plans with him as there are a couple of important issues (for me anyhow) regarding positioning of interior doors.    :St George:

----------


## petermik

> Is this the place?


Yes Bill 3rd pic of 5 but please how did you do it (step by step).........in simple laymans terms    :deadhorsebig:

----------


## nigelandjan

Peter I have a Mac so things are a bit different ,, however I believe you right click the image in your gallery , then I,m not sure what yu will see , possibly a list of options .

First thing to do is run 2 Windows ,, one with your gallery in it and another with this page on it .

Then 

One of them being (  select Image address ) 

Copy that then bring it back to this page , click the yellow rectangle , backspace out that hhtp bit then simply paste your link into the box , click your post reply and bingo ! your pic will appear .

----------


## BKKBILL

Peter if looking at all pictures in your gallery right click the one you want to post then left click “Copy image ULR then go to where you are posting them and as Itnt said 

open the insert image box delete the url and then click on ctrl v. 

The pic will load to the message box and all you need do is click on:

If you are not sure this has happened go to “Go Advanced” and then “Preview Post”. 

You are right about this being one of the most archaic sites for posting pictures unfortunately the powers that be don’t seem to want to correct it.

I also have a Mac but it should be the same for this.

----------


## petermik

when I right click on an image I get
View Image
Copy Image
Copy Image Location
..............................
Save image as
Email Image
Save as Desktop Background
View Image info
................................
Inspect Element (Q)
Adblock Plus Block image
nowhere does it say select image addres...............help
when I left click Copy Image or Copy image location nothing happens

----------


## ltnt

Same same BKKBIL.

Copy image to location pertermik.

----------


## petermik

Bloody hell done it LOL
land cleared and levelled 30 8 wheel truck loads apparently whatever this amounted to in tonnage I dont know

----------


## petermik

Cooking on gas now chaps BHF..easy when you know how seriously back on track this was one of the foundation columns being filled with concrete 19 in all

----------


## petermik

sorry thats it.......when I try and upload the others the message I get is "cannot download to this location choose another path" on my pc.. so thats it for now thanks to Nigel for telling me about using 2 windows-I,ll try again another time

----------


## petermik

OK later I,ve managed to post it.....using my netbook......as you will see the concrete base has just been completed-now for the posts and roof beams

----------


## petermik

OK another one posted successfully...........posts and supports coming along fine

----------


## fishlocker

We knew you could do it. 

I had a scratch pad I used to jot the steps down on For the first few times. Glad to see you've got it.

Good luck with your build.

----------


## Stumpy

Alrightttttttyyyyy Peter... Let the pictures fly. Next up is larger size.. One step at a time.

----------


## ltnt

Well done petermik..Love the beginnings... :Smile:

----------


## petermik

Thanks for the positive comments guys but now another problem as I try to post my last pic ctrlv is not working on my netbook win 8.1 or my pc win 7 dont know why I,ve tried both without success-following same pattern as before as I left click save image as the box appears as before with resized 4 jpg highlighted-before I just hit ctrlv and the teakdoor info came up as it should be but now no matter what I do when I hit ctrlv it just clears resized4jpg but wont replace the teakdoor info......puzzling whats gone wrong?

----------


## ltnt

Right click not left click try that... :Confused:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Bloody hell done it LOL
> land cleared and levelled 30 8 wheel truck loads apparently whatever this amounted to in tonnage I dont know


I'm confused, I know of 6 wheel truck that carries 5 m3 & 10 wheel truck 10 m3.
Peter do you have a picture of the 8 wheeled truck.
It's good to see you have worked out how to post pic's :Smile:

----------


## petermik

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> 
>  Bloody hell done it LOL
> land cleared and levelled 30 8 wheel truck loads apparently whatever this amounted to in tonnage I dont know
> 
> 
> I'm confused, I know of 6 wheel truck that carries 5 m3 & 10 wheel truck 10 m3.
> Peter do you have a picture of the 8 wheeled truck.
> It's good to see you have worked out how to post pic's


Ha ha yes when I read your query it made me think also...how the hell do you get an 8 wheel truck  :smiley laughing:  I asked the GF and she replied " 8 wheels at the back and two at the front" TIT I had to laugh so about 300 mtr3  :St George:

----------


## petermik

OK managed it.don,t ask me how LOL this is how the build is now-been like this 1 week now and they are starting after the Sonkran holiday (18th) putting the steel up for the roof-Cpac monier is our choice. Earlier I looked at the spend so far totally 418,000 baht,135,000 paid so far in labour 3X45,000 so materials cost is 283,000-onwards and upwards so they say LOL

----------


## ltnt

^So you've spent 283K so far or 283K plus 135K labor? Cost for your concrete is what per sq. mt.?  1,700, 1,750 or 1,800 ?  Std. rate for C-Pac.

Concrete pours for columns and frame work looks pretty good from this distance, but a closer view would do better petermik.  Need to resize to 1500 I think.

On looking at your pic closer it looks like they used that mixer in the debris for your concrete?  Yes?

Coming up out of the ground with footings, ground forms floor framing, concrete and then going vertical and into the roof framing that cost you mention isn't to bad.  Actually pretty square deal.

----------


## petermik

> ^So you've spent 283K so far or 283K plus 135K labor? Cost for your concrete is what per sq. mt.?  1,700, 1,750 or 1,800 ?  Std. rate for C-Pac.
> 
> Concrete pours for columns and frame work looks pretty good from this distance, but a closer view would do better petermik.  Need to resize to 1500 I think.
> 
> On looking at your pic closer it looks like they used that mixer in the debris for your concrete?  Yes?
> 
> Coming up out of the ground with footings, ground forms floor framing, concrete and then going vertical and into the roof framing that cost you mention isn't to bad.  Actually pretty square deal.


We paid 1,750 for the pre-mixed concrete which has been used for all of the base foundations- for the columns and frame they have mixed their own using portland cement (crocodile brand) @ 150 baht/bag I could have bought a cheaper cement (watsaduu 115 baht) but the builder requested this and I was happy to comply with the better quality brand-I know that I am paying the same prices as the locals as the last house he completed (this is where I saw his work first time one year ago in the middle of the build) we have become friendly with the owner and any queries regarding prices or suppliers we only have to ask her-it is a very quiet rural area 23 kms out of Trang itself no farangs there,virtually everyone is involved in rubber processing-I was a novelty when I first appeared 18 months ago  :Smile:  the GF only has a brother and he and his family live nearby (3 daughters 20,24,26 all been or going through university, and a son 14 years old who they hope will go through the family tradition of an Army career) and being a ranking officer in the Army he commands a lot of respect and is well known in the area.The builder himself lives locally as are all the labour they use,he started off as a labourer himself and used his intelligence to progress further-I believe he has 40+ people working for him now and his wife is supervising our build-her father had 30 years building experience apparently and it is with her that we communicate with mostly.....her English isn,t good but my GF spent over 25 years-university firstly then working in 4/5* Hotels in Bangkok so her English is excellent so communication is not a problem-so far  :smiley laughing:  All the knowledge about building in Thailand I have gained through forums like this- labour rates/prices for materials etc virtually everything really and its through other farang,s that have been down this path before and built houses that I am gratefull to-probably when its finished I may say I should have done things differently I don,t know but for sure I,m enjoying every moment of this part of my life-if when its all over my GF says thanks Peter now I have no need for you anymore I will put it down to one of lifes untoward experiences.I dont for one minute anticipate this happening but..........whatever, I will not spend money that I cannot afford to walk away from if need be.

----------


## terry57

^
Very smart approach mate.

All the best for your house.

Hope you upsize the pics.

----------


## ltnt

Good stuff petermik.  I think you're contractor can be relied upon and the backgrounds of family have sound foundations. Don't put any thought into future possibles, it ain't worth the space it takes up.

Please sort out your paragraphs a bit for ease of readership.

Concrete costs and use are within the norm and expected costs.  This is the hardest part of the build in my opinion.  Now that you're above ground the work process can really get on with it.

They haven't yet poured the ground floor, so this ought to be happening before the roof steel rafters goes in.  roof steel not more than a weeks work, roof tiles less time.

Walls will go fast with the materials you've chosen.  Now's a good time to look at your utilities needs in the house...get the sewer in early as well any U.G. electrical or water.

Tile floors and that, wait to purchase till the progress is almost completed.

Keep posting pic.'s man, we love it.

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> Petermik, for 7 weeks you have been attempting to post photos without success. Do you really think you should be building a house?
> 
> 
> My friend for 43 years I worked as a toolmaker machining all forms of metal/plastics etc ranging from hand size components up to rotors weighing 3 or 4 tons,in my DIY capacity I have tiled floors, fitted a central heating boiler,radiators,fireplaces,carpets anything and everything I have attempted and 95% of the time completely sucessfully (complicated electrics I would not attempt) my lack of pc knowledge may be a  weakness-as is your attempt at humour/pisstake


Don't suppose you have any pics to back up your claims.
 :Smile:

----------


## crepitas

Goodonya mate..

love to see a floor plan. single storey?
Don't see evidence of any exterior patio or whatever..maybe you intend to have the roof designed with  megger overhangs?
Gotta provide a comfy, shaded covered area with atleast one chair and a table.....for the barbie and alcohol consumption
Also for when it so _rarely_ is pissing down... handy to dry the washing?

... advice for what it worth: consider cabling and plumbing for way more electrical and water outlets than you think you need...might also consider chucking in some coax for guesstimated position of a TV (s)?

----------


## petermik

There is a 7mtre X 2.5mtre patio area at the front of the house which the roof will cover with a 1 mtre overhang-a small 2.8 X 2.5 mtre open area (roof overhang here also) at the rear right side will be used for washing/drying-yes it is single story and I hopefully have provided enough electrical fittings-but I don,t want to do too much as there is just me and the GF-no kids to consider (except my grown up family back home) and I don,t want to encourage our thai friends into using the spare bedroom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  it primarily will be used as a holiday home not my main residence although in time when my toes have curled up my GF (or wife if she chooses to ask me properly LOL) can have something to remember me by   :St George:

----------


## petermik

Iceman..

Don't suppose you have any pics to back up your claims.
 :Smile: [/quote]
Pics aint my strong point yet........but I,m working on it

----------


## petermik



----------


## Klondyke

> 


This is a link to your computer, it does not work for public.

One easy way is (however in German, but understandable):
666kb.com - Gratis Speicherplatz fr Bilddateien

By browsing your computer you find your picture (less than 666 kB), then click on "Speichern" (Save) and copy the link with Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V into the thread here.

Quite easy.

----------


## petermik

Builders are back on the job after a couple of weeks break-this was the start of the roof frame going up last tuesday

----------


## petermik



----------


## petermik



----------


## bill87

Hey PeteMik

Im going through similar motions as youself in Trang (holiday/weekend home) so thought id say hello, been following your posts. 


(Based in Krabi/Phuket/Bkk) though often in Pattaya also.

----------


## bill87

I should add im about 8 klms out of town (route 4008)

----------


## bill87

Looking good ! - What would you hazard your costs at about now?

----------


## bill87

Bloody hell done it LOL
land cleared and levelled 30 8 wheel truck loads apparently whatever this amounted to in tonnage I dont know[/QUOTE]

What were the approximate costing for the infill?

We are looking at raising the land by a meter to 2 meters and about 1800 sqm

----------


## petermik



----------


## petermik

Bill
Our build is near Huai Yot and as I posted earlier 30 truckloads of infill were needed so 30 X 10 tons 300 tons cost us 45,000 baht (150 baht/ton) whether this is cheap/expensive I don,t know-all I do know is that the GF,s cousin paid this amount 3 years previously his house is located just across the road and is similar in size.
So far my expenditure to the stage where the roof steelwork is completed will be 420,000 baht and 135,000 of that is for labour (payment in 7 stages)

----------


## bill87

Hi there Peter, thanks blimey we were quoted 850baht !! (maybe im wrong) Loving following this, out of interest (ive looked) how big is the property likely to be (sqm) rooms x etc?

----------


## petermik

Bill      117 sq.mtres 2 bed/2 bath...... is the 850 baht for the truckload or per ton?

----------


## bill87

I believe so (all in 35K) though we still need to raise at least 200sqm at the front to the same level later on when we knock down a house that is there. 

2 Bed / 2 baht and your calculating 1.2mtb? so rough estimate of 10,000 baht a sqm ? (your also 2 floors so likely 7/8.500 psqm?).

Your roughly 30-50 klms north of me then.

----------


## petermik

Bill its a single story house.....bungalow

----------


## Iceman123

Bill is a bit of a bungalow - nowt upstairs.

----------


## petermik

> Bill is a bit of a bungalow - nowt upstairs.


But big downstairs or so I,m told  :smiley laughing:

----------


## petermik

Steelwork completed

----------


## petermik

Roof now completed-and starting the Q Con block walls

----------


## FatOne

Exciting isn't it? Waiting on those pics and seeing the development. I recently went to see my house for the first time, but I loved getting those progress pics. ( see marty's house in the sticks thread ) Just wanted you to know there are lot's of people viewing, even if they don't comment.

----------


## petermik

> Exciting isn't it? Waiting on those pics and seeing the development. I recently went to see my house for the first time, but I loved getting those progress pics. ( see marty's house in the sticks thread ) Just wanted you to know there are lot's of people viewing, even if they don't comment.


We were down in Trang last week that,s why the pics are here and we will return in a couple of days as things are progressing quickly now and I want to see they carry out my instructions just as on the plan,s I drew up  :kma: a couple of issues cropped up last week that we were unaware of-fortunately nothing serious but my GF and her aunt gave the builder some stick about it and things were sorted and I,ve ended up with another 3X2.5 metres added on to the carport area for just 10,000 baht so all,s well.

----------


## crepitas

Good going mate...

Think we are _almost_ neighbours ...we are near Wang Wisset ..about 1/2 hour north of Huai Yot . Lot of our materials came from store opposite Govt Savings Bank. Use the new Lotus just north.

Have fun!

----------


## petermik

> Good going mate...
> 
> Think we are _almost_ neighbours ...we are near Wang Wisset ..about 1/2 hour north of Huai Yot . Lot of our materials came from store opposite Govt Savings Bank. Use the new Lotus just north.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks................... :UK:

----------


## petermik

Blockwork coming along nicely..........I think  :Smile:

----------


## petermik

A view from the outside...roof looking fine.

----------


## terp80

> A view from the outside...roof looking fine.


Quite a nice, tidy looking house there Peter.  :Smile:

----------


## petermik

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> A view from the outside...roof looking fine.
> 
> 
> Quite a nice, tidy looking house there Peter.


Thanks it seems to be coming along nicely-no major cock-ups yet  :Smile:  was down there over last weekend to sort out the electric points etc. costing up to now 880,000 baht with just the tiling/electrics/water/paint to buy yet so hopefully going to come in on budget...........famous last words LOL

----------


## crepitas

looking good!
What are going to _ceiling_ the overhang with...has it been framed for support?
We used wood battens (dumb!) overlaid strips of cement material ( forget the name) like wood but not...You can get sheets with the same effect....painted ours white keeps all _bright_ inside. Don't forget the lighting on the stupe...A fan might be nice too?
Carry on..

----------


## petermik

> looking good!
> What are going to _ceiling_ the overhang with...has it been framed for support?
> We used wood battens (dumb!) overlaid strips of cement material ( forget the name) like wood but not...You can get sheets with the same effect....painted ours white keeps all _bright_ inside. Don't forget the lighting on the stupe...A fan might be nice too?
> Carry on..


Smartboard will be put up on the roof overhang-recessed ceiling(plasterboard) but I hate ceiling fans-better in my opinion to use a floor one if needed  :Smile:

----------


## petermik

Q con blocks completed and rendering with the special Q con cement (135 bags) also done-looking more like it now,the guys doing the work commented to my GF about how much more heavy was the render compared to  a normal sand/cement mix and took twice as long,but they were pleased with the quality of finish it gave.

----------


## petermik

Inside view.....had a slight problem regarding the electrical power sockets,I supplied some 2 pin type only to be told they cannot be installed anymore in new builds all the sockets must be 3 pin otherwise it would not be signed off with the Electric board-fortunately I,d kept my receipts and a quick trip to Homepro to exchange them.

----------


## crepitas

> Inside view.....had a slight problem regarding the electrical power sockets,I supplied some 2 pin type only to be told they cannot be installed anymore in new builds all the sockets must be 3 pin otherwise it would not be signed off with the Electric board-fortunately I,d kept my receipts and a quick trip to Homepro to exchange them.


55..and the cabling 2 or three wire...did anybody pound in a ground rod?

----------


## petermik

When I first met the guys who will be putting the electrics in I insisted on earthing-their reply was that NO new installation will be passed off unless it is earthed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I do know on the list they gave to us to purchase a ground rod is listed..as for cableing red/black/yellow and green were ordered red/black and green I,m familiar with but what the yellow is for maybe you can help    :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> yellow and green


My earth wire is green with yellow stripe. Could be confusion.

I have seen yellow and blue wiring for lighting. Black and red (or white) for electrical outlets. Green (or green yellow stripe) for earth.

Likely above what your boys are planning.

----------


## petermik

All I know is they have requested seperate 100 mtre rolls coloured red/black/green/yellow

----------


## Stinky

They prolly need some for their own home build  ::doglol::

----------


## petermik

> They prolly need some for their own home build


U could be right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

> yellow and green


they will mean green with yellow stripe for earthing - international standard

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electr...ng#Colour_code

good to hear they are making earthing mandatory

----------


## petermik

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> yellow and green
> 
> 
> they will mean green with yellow stripe for earthing - international standard
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electr...ng#Colour_code
> 
> good to hear they are making earthing mandatory


Won,t get passed off unless its earthed  :UK: but TIT  :smiley laughing:

----------


## petermik

Back down to the build this week electrics and recessed ceiling work ongoing

----------


## petermik

Septic tanks nearing completion.........why do we need 2 I do not know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## petermik

Soffits (smartboard) being installed

----------


## ltnt

> why do we need 2 I do not know


1 solids and the other liquids only...

----------


## petermik

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> why do we need 2 I do not know
> 
> 
> 1 solids and the other liquids only...


AAAAH now understand...............thanks  :rofl:

----------


## petermik

Back down to the build this week to see the installation of the ceilings and decorative architrave around the windows/doors and terrace collums

----------


## petermik

Can anyone tell me why in Thailand they just tape-up the joints and seal ready for painting,in the UK they normally skim with plaster first?

----------


## petermik



----------


## petermik

Stone detailing will-hopefully-give a more attractive look to the terrace posts rather than painting them.

----------


## petermik

Kitchen almost complete............her indoors chose the colour scheme.......don,t all blame me  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> her indoors chose the colour scheme.......don,t all blame me


No worries Peter. You are not alone on the paint color schemes

----------


## splitlid

The tiles look cool. Can we get a close up pls

----------


## crepitas

Nice! colours nice too....

Where are you gonna plug in the rice cooker etc? 
Some drawers might be real handy methinks.
Where you gonna stick the gas bottle....outside with a hole through the wall out of sight behind hob would be tidy and safe.

Love the windows..55.

Are the cupboards plastic? I used 'em in bathrooms...gone a bit yellow now though.

----------


## petermik

> Nice! colours nice too....
> 
> Where are you gonna plug in the rice cooker etc? 
> Some drawers might be real handy methinks.
> Where you gonna stick the gas bottle....outside with a hole through the wall out of sight behind hob would be tidy and safe.
> 
> Love the windows..55.
> 
> Are the cupboards plastic? I used 'em in bathrooms...gone a bit yellow now though.


2 double sockets one to the left on the wall facing and one on the right on the outside wall just under the cupboard..........the gap that is open at the moment is waiting for a 3 drawer unit to be installed-the gas bottle will be under the worksurface behing the cupboard on the left,the builder has left a hole in the corner of the recessed section of the worktop to run the gas pipe-yes the cupboards are UPVC so hopefully they will keep there colour better but who knows  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mozzbie47

If I was to do a house in Thailand, I would do it very Thai colours, it's part of being there

----------


## petermik

Electrics finally completed and ceiling "walluped" also-the walls have only been sealed yet as the weather down south last week was wet and humid,not much good for drying paint so the finishing will have to wait a while.....no worries we are not in any rush for completion.The electrics will have to be inspected and passed off before we can be permanently connected,hoping that will be sometime later this week,or maybe not..........TIT (this is Thailand LOL)

----------


## petermik

Shit happens
The build had been going smoothly....no problems up to date  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,then last friday the builder sends us some pics of the tiling in the lounge and although not very good pics it looked to me there was something not right-the girlfriend said maybe its the sunlight making the shadow? I bloody well hoped so  :Confused:  so on sunday we drove the 945 kms down here and as soon as I walked into the lounge I could see the problem many tiles were a different shade and they stuck out like a sore thumb shit I said how could the tiler not notice this? we shall never know-his assistant and wife said they had a lot of rain last week with poor lighting and they could not tell until too late "bullshit" I thought-on this forum I had read about checking every single item that is delivered and the tiles (60 sq.mtres) were delivered when we were last here 2 weeks ago-around 9 sq.mtres of tiling were a different shade and at first I thought they could be lifted and replaced-but no-too well cemented (1.5 inches of cement base) and to remove them would require a kango and the vibration from that would probably affect the bond of the remaining,so UP WITH THE LOT-jesus what a mess,we contacted Homepro Trang and they sent someone out-they accepted responsability but all they could offer was a 50% refund  :kma:  what could I do other than accept and take the hit-22,000 baht it has cost me to put it right-yesterday I laboured with the tiler and his wife clearing the rubble from the floors and today they start again as I said at the start things had been going so well-too well maybe-but this is life and this is Thailand and shit happens get on with it and get over it is all we can do 
p.s. staying down here until all the finishing is completed LOL

----------


## Stumpy

Hello Peter.

Bummer on the tile.

I do not want to come across as grammar nazi but man can you please put some periods at the end of your sentences. I was reading it and the story is one long run on sentence.

----------


## crepitas

> Shit happens
> The build had been going smoothly....no problems up to date  ,then last friday the builder sends us some pics of the tiling in the lounge and although not very good pics it looked to me there was something not right-the girlfriend said maybe its the sunlight making the shadow? I bloody well hoped so  so on sunday we drove the 945 kms down here and as soon as I walked into the lounge I could see the problem many tiles were a different shade and they stuck out like a sore thumb shit I said how could the tiler not notice this? we shall never know-his assistant and wife said they had a lot of rain last week with poor lighting and they could not tell until too late "bullshit" I thought-on this forum I had read about checking every single item that is delivered and the tiles (60 sq.mtres) were delivered when we were last here 2 weeks ago-around 9 sq.mtres of tiling were a different shade and at first I thought they could be lifted and replaced-but no-too well cemented (1.5 inches of cement base) and to remove them would require a kango and the vibration from that would probably affect the bond of the remaining,so UP WITH THE LOT-jesus what a mess,we contacted Homepro Trang and they sent someone out-they accepted responsability but all they could offer was a 50% refund  what could I do other than accept and take the hit-22,000 baht it has cost me to put it right-yesterday I laboured with the tiler and his wife clearing the rubble from the floors and today they start again as I said at the start things had been going so well-too well maybe-but this is life and this is Thailand and shit happens get on with it and get over it is all we can do 
> p.s. staying down here until all the finishing is completed LOL



As they say shit happens...came back after shopping to find that the boss man tiler had told his ladies to rip up about 50sqmetrs.....in open area under house. They just dumped the tile with attached mortar into rubber farm....luckily had over ordered...never did find out what the problem was...TIT   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## crepitas

^^^
 More of tiles and tilers:
  We have two concrete external stairways up to living area and a veranda  around 2 sides of our house.
  I turned up with the truck loaded down with attractive small square, sand coloured leaf pattern tiles.
  Tiler says they are too small and I should take them back and get big ones. 
  Anyways they laid themThey were laying the veranda tiles when I laid a spirit level on them and noted that they were canted toward housethey had to rip up half of themvelly unhappy tilers.... ::spin::

----------


## crepitas

Hmm.. Actually what I wanted was exposed aggregate pea gravel for all external areas but sadly could not find anybody back then  that understood what the f.. I wantedsigh!

----------


## Stumpy

> Hmm.. Actually what I wanted was exposed aggregate pea gravel for all external areas but sadly could not find anybody back then  that understood what the f.. I wanted…sigh!


Yeah I mentioned that too and I got a puzzled look. I will just do it myself as it will not be a huge area. Funny how easy it is to do.

But I will say that all the Thais I have interacted with have always taken it all in and want to learn. I have never had any say "No Can do". They are willing to  learn. I showed them the back splash process behind our stove/oven and they did a good job in finishing it. Not sure I like it now that its done but that's not their fault.

----------


## crepitas

All good fun
  Built a substantial wooden deck with a shade cloth canopy for _her indoors_ orchids. Bamboo shade cloth frame and deck rotted out after a couple of years.
  Replaced with concrete under shade now provided with flowering trees/climber.
  Went to buy pea gravel.nah no have. So used a stiff brush to rough up surface and now is covered in mossy green stuff which is very rural down on the farm and looks just fine; have _to brush it off_ now and again as can get a bit slick in wet seasonlol


As to kitchen counters and back splash..I took onto myself to use/lay tile. Frickin grout has it's own ecosystem...will change to granite or...another of many round tuits.

----------


## crepitas

Looks okay but do not look TOOO close!

----------


## petermik

CTRL V not working 4 some reason hence no photo

----------


## petermik

same same after I try again  :Confused:

----------


## petermik

The offending tiles removed and concrete bed broken up...........what a mess

----------


## petermik

Well newly dug-18 metres down they found water,one week later it was two thirds full.....................quality wise I will have to get it checked out

----------


## petermik

Water tower and tank now in place

----------


## petermik

Looking better
Newly laid tiles/skirting/doors-the girl friend is sat on her ass talking with the tilers wife who is grouting the tiles on the terrace  :Smile:

----------


## petermik

Tiling almost completed on terrace as we left last saturday-front doors looking good and stonework sealed on the concrete pillars...............windows to be installed after painting the interior.
Outside paint job can wait..........until rainy season improves.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hmm.. Actually what I wanted was exposed aggregate pea gravel for all external areas but sadly could not find anybody back then  that understood what the f.. I wantedsigh!


im going through the same same Peter, keep trying to explain to the wife that all we need is that pea gravel down the side of the house once the pools complete , but cannot get her head around it , she wants it tiled, the pea gravel looks alright to me

----------


## Handle42

> All I know is they have requested seperate 100 mtre rolls coloured red/black/green/yellow


Ok, after 10 years I, finally registered to answer your question. Why 4 wires?

Don't have post count to do links.
homeimprovementweb information how-to three-way-switch 


Three-way switches require a three-wire cable: the power wire, the neutral wire, and the traveller or switch wire.

The cable should also have a ground wire, or a total of four wires in the cable. The system also requires three-way switches. The switches are wider than regular single-pole switches and they have three terminal screws on the side (sometimes back) of the switch housing. Two terminals will be on one side of the switch housing; one terminal on the other side.

Four-way switches have four terminals. This switch works in combination with two three-way switches to control electricity to lights and receptacles from three locations. All of the four terminals are brass colored. They support hot conductors (traveller wires), which receive and transfer electricity from each of the three-way switches. The toggle on a four-way switch is NOT marked "OFF" and "ON. " These markings are the only way to tell the difference between it and a double-pole switch, which is labeled "OFF" and "ON."

----------


## Handle42

P.S
Nice build. Except for the green kitchen counters. But, that is in no way under your control.

----------


## petermik

> P.S
> Nice build. Except for the green kitchen counters. But, that is in no way under your control.


Actually now I,m used to it it looks rather nice............and if she is happy who am I to complain  :smiley laughing:

----------


## crepitas

> Originally Posted by petermik
> 
> 
> All I know is they have requested seperate 100 mtre rolls coloured red/black/green/yellow
> 
> 
> Ok, after 10 years I, finally registered to answer your question. Why 4 wires?
> 
> Don't have post count to do links.
> ...


Whew!!! I assume you are talking about single pole double throw light switches used to control lighting from two switches as in hallways,upstairs downstairs and dual entry rooms?  Does Peter have such an application?

----------


## Handle42

Or like this:
I don't know if he has a 3-way application. But, he has 4 conductor cable.

----------


## petermik

Kitchen completed and windows installed complete with stainless grills

----------


## petermik

Almost complete......... land cleared and leveled off ready for concreting of carport and driveway to the road some rendering to be done around the terracing and a final wallop of paint      :UK:

----------


## Exit Strategy

Petermik, thanks for a good thread. Might come useful too, in near future.

----------


## FatOne

Hi Petermik,

House is looking good, what is it with tiles? If you've read my thread you'll see they laid the tiles in the bathroom all wrong and had to rip them down!! The final product is great and I love mine. I think it will always have a work in progress though. Congrats on a good thread mate.

----------


## 6kon

The house looks good, and thanks for sharing.

----------


## petermik

Thanks for the comments guys,we are off down to the house next week as the furniture is being delivered then and the concreted carport/ driveway will have been done-they have done some external rendering around the front of the terrace that will need painting at a later date (when the cement has dried properly) a month should be enough.The tiling in the lounge was a cock-up by the tiler-full stop he should have seen the difference in the tile colours-it wasn,t a lot but enough BUT maybe he,s slightly colourblind-I don,t know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  LOL
When I first started this build I had a figure of 1.2 million baht in mind (going off all the info I had gleaned from websites like this) somewhere i had read that total build cost was about 30% of final price,my build cost came in at 360,000 baht.
My final figure has come in at 1.29 million baht but this includes a kitchen/stainless grills and terrace railings/cement architrave around doors and windows and the decorative stonework around the concrete pillars at the front of the house-these "extras" cost 120,000 baht so all in all I,m very happy with the final outcome-and so is the girlfriend obviously, it will be hers totally one day............maybe sooner rather than later if she decides I,m now surplus to requirements  :rofl: 
I went into this project with my eyes wide open knowing full well that there are no guarantees in life-no one knows what tomorrow may bring but she has saved me money all throughout the build and suffered some earache from me from time to time while this has been going on-but she,s still has the same outlook on life she has had since we first met and I thank her for that.
If at anytime in the future things changed and I wasn,t happy anymore I would simply move on.
To everyone that has followed this build I hope you have enjoyed it and if I can help anyone else in the future feel free to contact me.
Final pic will follow in a couple of weeks.
Bye    :UK:

----------


## petermik

Just a little extra work completed.............we finally moved in 06/09/2015

----------


## petermik

Bye................. :St George:

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks very nice mate well done !

----------


## FatOne

Looks Great Pete, nice one

----------


## terry57

Another great build for 1.3 million baht.     $ 52000  AUD

Bloody brilliant stuff,  

I mean compared to the real world these prices are a joke, the best part being it's not a lot to lose if things don't pan out relationship wise. 

Solid looking build as well, good luck to him.

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic Peter and I wish you and your wife many enjoyable years in your new home.

----------


## petermik

> Fantastic Peter and I wish you and your wife many enjoyable years in your new home.


Thanks for the comments guys but she aint my wife yet  ::chitown:: people ask me in front of her sometimes but I tell them she hasn,t asked me yet...........the look on her face is priceless...........but I suppose its the next step but when I don,t know  :Smile:

----------


## kelantan

Thank you  for  the  nice  picture...great  job

----------


## terry57

> .
> 
> My final figure has come in at 1.29 million baht


I was chatting on line with my mate back in Perth tonight. 

He told me he has just bought a new American made " Lance 8555 S " slide on Camper.  Set him Back $ 54000 AUD. 

 He then went out and bought a Ford F 250 second hand to carry it, cost $40000.

All up package $ 94000 AUD or 2,350,000 Baht.


Just a comparison of the outstanding value of your house.

----------


## Dead Metal

Well done Peter, excellent job and thanks for persevering and sharing.

I like your Kitchen, subtle and different.

----------


## petermik

5 years on and this is how it looks now

----------


## Neverna

Looks nice.

----------


## helge

Very nice

Don't you have a shed ?

----------


## Iceman123

Good job - looks great

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Bye.................


I envy you sir.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> 5 years on and this is how it looks now


Very nice. Good job and interesting thread too!

Thanks

----------


## petermik

what for?

----------

